# Roms that Support Global?



## RichP (Dec 10, 2011)

Hopefully I'm getting my Inc2 today which will replace my DroidX.

Does anyone know which ROMs support Global as I need it when I travel a few times per year.

I intend to have this thing rooted & romd within 15 minutes of getting it!

Thanks!


----------



## Liarsenic (Aug 10, 2011)

Condemnedsouls new Dinc 2 Rom does I think. You can find it on xda. It's a flipping amazing Rom. 
Edit: I didn't realize it but its posted here on rootzwiki as well. 
Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk


----------



## anesh01 (Aug 24, 2011)

Skyraider Zeus Rom supports global, a great rom,


----------



## Swiftmazda (Oct 29, 2011)

anesh01 said:


> Skyraider Zeus Rom supports global, a great rom,


I agree. Skyraider is freaking awesome. Global, battery life is great, and it flies. I haven't had any problems whatsoever.


----------



## RichP (Dec 10, 2011)

Thanks! I missed my delivery because the mailman didnt come till after 4pm yesterday (after I waited all day).

Will hopefully have it Monday.


----------



## fc127 (Jun 6, 2011)

RichP said:


> I intend to have this thing rooted & romd within 15 minutes of getting it!
> 
> Thanks!


Be sure to check your hboot version. You will have to downgrade if it is v.98

Sent from my DInc2


----------

